# More anti American Garbage



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

U.S. athletes competing in the 2004 summer games in Athens have been warned to tone down their "jingoism," and not to wave the flag excessively. Apparently, the thinking goes, our image in the world is so low, that we don't want to insult anyone. What?

Check out this statement from the USOC's acting president, Bill Martin: "We're not the favorite kid in the world right now." Well .. in part he's right. We're not exactly on the party invitation list for despotic Islamist regimes. The Euro-weenies, of course, hate us because they they can't survive without us. They are depending on us to save them from Islamic terrorism, while taking money behind the back from the very people who prey on them. And there are a number of countries that hate us, or fear us if you will, because of our strength. We are the world's reigning superpower. Some country is going to occupy that role .. and if not the United States, just who would Bill Martin want it to be?

Here's a thought. If you can't display your pride in your country ... If you can't wave the flag of the country for whom you are representing in the Olympic games, then what is the point of going? The USOC has no problem taking billions of dollars from U.S. consumers in the form of TV rights fees, commercials and sponsorships, and we can't wave our flag? I think not.

The people of the United States should be proud of what we're doing in Iraq. We've liberated tens of millions of people from one of history's most despotic regimes. We are attacking terrorism in the very region that spawns it. We are carrying the water for the gutless United Nations, which didn't have the nads to enforce its own resolutions. If Bush will get back on tract and renew his allegiance to his own "Bush Doctrine" our actions in the middle east will be noted by historians as noble, not wrong. *I am more proud of our flag today than I have been in many years ... and I want to see it flying at the Olympics. Let those who envy us or hate us just suffer*.

Many countries in the world hate freedom, they hate President Bush, and they hate the United States of America. That's all there is to it. *Meanwhile, the olympic committee OKs transsexual athletes, and we can't wave the flag. Idiots. *


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

bob,

Wow. It's getting very scary out there isn't it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

bob would you prefer that we DID wave the flag like mad and the stadium got bombed killing thousands, or would you rather that we kept to ourselves and didnt get people killed?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

My wife and I have always given to the US Olympic Commitee. Sorry No more. Lets boycot and stay home. MT, so by waving the flag we would be responsible for the bombing. Get a life.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

thats fine with me, but if something goes wrong its on your head


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Nilmaster said


> bob,
> 
> Wow. It's getting very scary out there isn't it.


Sarcasm from a flaming liberal apologist like you is not a surprise, I don't imply that this is some major earthshaking problem but the Olympics is a contest representing the very best Athletes from each country and has historically been a source of national pride for the various teams. Tell me you really don't see the irony in this? IF we go along with this we are giving the detractors of our country exactly what they want. Its a Earthshaking problem and scary if there are enough wimps out there that we actually don't wave the FLAG.

Militant Tiger says



> bob would you prefer that we DID wave the flag like mad and the stadium got bombed killing thousands, or would you rather that we kept to ourselves and didnt get people killed?


The terrorists that hate us will bomb the stadium no matter what we do if they get the opportunity. Not waving the flag will be seen as fear in the Middle Eastern View and actually encourage them. They only respect one thing, strength.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Wave it high and proud!!!!!!!!!!!! Anything less would be un-american.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Anyone have a copy of the USOC's press release or actual statements on the issue. I have seen the issue discussed in newspapers that say they told them to do this or that and some quotes that talk in general terms. In the interview I saw the USOC rep's story kinda differed. They said they instructed athletes to treat the flag with respect, not to wear the flag as clothing...ie: the flag isnt a head wrap or a towel to go around your waist. They also told athletes not to taunt other athletes by waving the flag in their face.....as sort of a Na na na naaaa naaaa gesture I suppose.

I would like to see actual instructions or statements rather than someone else's version before I decide how anti- American the USOC is this time.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

w4w,
Your right. I am over reacting. Need to see the actual press release. It sort of :******: ticks me off when MT and his kind try to blame the bombing on everone but the ones that actually commit the offense. Typical spin from the left. uke:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

if someone pushed you and you pushed back who would be at fault there? typical republican logic. hell yes the bombers would be at fault but why prevoke something that doesnt need to happen. if they decide that if they chose to bomb it would happen either way i say wave it high, if they think it could cause problems i say keep people safe, we celebrate all the gold when we get home

also "They said they instructed athletes to treat the flag with respect, not to wear the flag as clothing...ie: the flag isnt a head wrap or a towel to go around your waist"

i was always taught that the flag was sacred and couldnt be worn as clothing, or dropped


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm a bit confused as to where you are from MT, it says Michigan, but I swear you must be a Frenchman!!! dd:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

4curl.... :toofunny:

Make the Flag big and wave it proudly, freedom isn't free.

Remember when Quicksilver Virgil Hill carried the ND flag into the Olympics, dang that was cool. He hurt some feelings and probaly lost gold because of it but he sure showed where his loyalty and pride stood.


----------

